# 2009 Calendar Photo Contest Winners!



## Josh (Nov 14, 2008)

I am very pleased to announce our 13 winners for the 2009 TortoiseForum.org Calendar!
Thank you to everyone who participated, I was very pleased to see so many entries and it was exciting to watch the many many votes get tallied up.
I nominate Wizzasum's photo, the first one below, to be our cover image as it seems like most people liked that one best. It is also very fitting for the beginning of a new year.
The calendar will be going to the printer ASAP and pre-sales will begin very shortly, so keep your eyes peeled!

To the winners: Please email me your copy of the original image file. Remember, if your image isn't at least 6 megapixels, we won't be able to print it large enough. Also in your email, please include your top 4 choices for which month you'd like your photo paired with. I can't guarantee you'll get your first choice, but I'll do my best.

Congrats again to all the winners and thanks to everyone who participated!






*User Name:* Wizzasmum
Tortoise Name: Phoebe
Tortoise Species: Testudo hermanni boettgeri
Taken by: Sue 






*User Name:* Redfoot Nerd
Tortoise Name: Tangerine
Tortoise Species: Redfoot hatchling ( Geochelone carbonaria )
Taken by: Terry E. Kilgore






*User Name: *Mister-Sheep
Tortoise name: Turtle Face
Tortoise species: Greek Spur Thigh
Taken by: Wendy Ryan






*User Name:* 101isthebest
Tortoise Name: Little One
Tortoise Species: Desert Tortoise
Taken by: Ileana






*User Name:* Chelonologist
Tortoise Name: Wild Ft. Irwin desert tortoise
Tortoise Species: Desert tortoise (Gopherus agassizii)
Taken by: Michael Tuma






*User Name:* Kevantheman35
Tortoise Name: Leonidas
Tortoise Species: Geochelone Sulcata
Taken by: Kevan C. Mensch






*User Name:* HermanniChris
Tortoise Name: Bumblebee
Tortoise Species: Western Hermann's Tortoise(Testudo hermanni hermanni) 
Photo Taken By: Chris Leone/GardenStateTortoise.com


[img=200x200]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa306/egyptiandan64/Egyptianhatchling1b.jpg
[/img]
*User Name:* EgyptianDan
Tortoise Name: 
Tortoise Species: 
Taken by: Danny






*User Name:* Uc69az
Tortoise Name: Shelly
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Mick McCown






*User Name:* VegasJoe
Tortoise names: Calamity and Chaos on Luna
Tortoise species: Sulcata and Leopard tortoises
Taken by: Ashleigh Cote






*User Name:* KQ6AR
Tortoise Names:
Tortoise Species: Russians
Taken by: Dan G. 






*User Name:* Bernie
Tortoise Name: Hank
Tortoise Species: Greek Tortoise
Taken by: Bernadette Hoffman






*User Name:* Tim & Robin
Tortoise Name: Ginny
Tortoise Species: Pyxis arachnoides arachnoides, Spider Tortoise
Taken by: Robin Beard


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 14, 2008)

I would like to congratulate in order as the winning pictures, of the Calendar Photo Contest, are posted.
Wizzasmum (Sue) with a pic of Pheobe
Redfoot Nerd (Terry K.) with his pic of Tangeine
Mister-Sheep (Wendy R.) with her pic of Turtle Face
Chelonologist (Michael T) with his pic of Wild Ft. Irwin Desert Tortoise 
Michaelg (Michael G.) with his pic of Protector
101isthebest (Ileana) with her pic of Little One
Kevantheman35 (Kevan M.) with his pic of Leonidas
HermanniChris (Chris L) with his pic of Bumblebee
Uc69az (Mick M.) with his pic of Shelly
VegasJoe (Ashleigh C.) with her pic of Calamity, Chaos and Luna
KQ6AR (Dan G.) with his pic of Russian
Bernie (Bernadette H.) with her pic of Hank
Tim & Robin (robin B.) with her pic of Ginny

And to those of us who submitted pictures and did not win there is time to practice for next year. 
Thanks to all who participated. We could not have done it without you all.


----------



## kevantheman35 (Nov 14, 2008)

thank you crazy! and thanks for the votes guys


----------



## Chucky (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners! 

Guess I'll never win because my camera is only 4 mpix


----------



## Bernie (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't wait to see the calendar. So many cute torties...


----------



## KQ6AR (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks All,

My wife is very pleased her tortoise/cat photo will be published.

Dan


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 15, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners  It's going to be a great calendar.

Danny


----------



## Jenn1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope I win next year.


----------



## skittles1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome line up. I can't wait until they go up for sale!!!
Janay


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 15, 2008)

*THANKS ALL.. FOR ALL OF YOUR VOTES* - [ & i didn't even vote ]






Redfoot NERD


----------



## Jenn1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Jenn1 said:


> I hope I win next year.



My daughter posted that,nerd 

Congrats everyone.It was so hard to choose.
Cant waite to order the calender.


----------



## terryo (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats to everyone....they are all beautiful.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 16, 2008)

congrats to the winners. Too bad no one liked my little boy. If I would have been included, I would have purchased several calendars as Christmas presents  I guess there is next year


----------



## Tim/Robin (Nov 17, 2008)

For those interested...if your photo didn't get included in the calendar you can still make a very nice calendar of your own. Go to Snapfish.com and upload your own photos and voila! Check it out, its very cool. Make a calendar of only YOUR torts if you want. Include your kids, your dog, your lizards, whatever is special to YOU.

I hate to see people feeling bad because they weren't chose. I mean (no offense to photo winners and Josh) its only a calendar after all. Make your own and I bet you'll love it even better than one with pictures of other people's pets!.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 17, 2008)

Tim/Robin said:


> Go to Snapfish.com



Is this a free service?

Yvonne


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm still waiting for 5 tortoise photos. Please send ASAP


----------



## krissy2288 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dang you guys are all really lucky...this calender is going to look great with all your tort pics.


----------



## heyjude55 (Nov 18, 2008)

Snapfish is not free. Their calendars start at $18.99. You could also try Walgreens (my daughter had them make me a calendar for a gift a few years back with various pictures of my grandson)...they did a great job. Another suggestion would be an office store like Office Depot or Office Max. Congratulations to all the winners.

Janet


----------



## Vegasjoe (Nov 19, 2008)

This was so fun! I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Bernie (Nov 22, 2008)

> This was so fun! I can't wait to do it again!



It really was fun! So many cute pictures. I can't wait to see the calendar!


----------



## purpod (Nov 22, 2008)

Congrats to everyone ~ looking forward to the calendar!

Purpod


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2008)

purpod said:


> Congrats to everyone ~ looking forward to the calendar!
> 
> Purpod



I was just thinking about you and wondering where you are. Haven't seen you post in a while.

Yvonne


----------



## purpod (Nov 22, 2008)

You're a doll for thinking of me, thanx, Bud! I'm coming up on the end of my current term in school, and this one has me in a "Capstone Project" course {among others}; a 25 page proposal, so I've been rather busy.. but thought I'd pop on before going to get a new coffee pot {Son broked mine and that just won't fly, LOL}

Have as most xllnt day, Dear ~
Purpod


----------



## Josh (Nov 24, 2008)

UPDATE: MichaelG's photo was disqualified because he failed to submit it on time. EgyptianDan's photo was the photo with the next highest votes and his photo has been added to the calendar. The calendar will go to print this week and we will begin taking orders shortly.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2008)

That's too bad. That was a pretty nice picture. I went back and looked at Michaelg's profile and it looks like the only time he was on the forum was the very first time that he joined, submitted his picture, then we never saw him again. I guess he didn't see the post where you asked the folks to send their pix to you. Too bad, but good for Danny!

I'm looking forward to getting the calendar. Thanks for doing that, Josh. It was nice of you to take the time and very good for us. Hope we can get it in time for Christmas.

Yvonne


----------



## Josh (Nov 24, 2008)

I felt bad for michaelg too but I PMed and emailed him multiple times...
not much more i can do...


----------



## kevantheman35 (Nov 24, 2008)

sweet welcome to the calender danny, i was really hoping an Egyptian would be in it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2008)

It would have been nice to have a different type of tortoise for each month. But the pictures that won are really very nice pix and good photography. Let's all keep that in mind for next year's calendar. Those of you who have different exotic tortoises, try to take some interesting and good photog. quality shots so we can have a different type of tortoise for each month. (looking ahead, lol!)

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 24, 2008)

Glad to be aboard Kevan 

Maybe Josh could make slips of paper of all our different tortoises. Put them in a hat and pick out 13. Than people submit pictures for those 13 catagories. We vote on each catagory and the most voted for pictures in each catagory get in the calendar. 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2008)

That's a good idea. Then we could enter more than one type of tortoise, but only one entry per category! I like that. More work for Josh, but he's young and energetic!!

Yvonne


----------



## Bernie (Dec 14, 2008)

Has anybody gotten their calendars? I ordered 3 back on Nov 25th and I still haven't received them. They were going to be Christmas gifts. Not cool.


----------



## kevantheman35 (Dec 14, 2008)

ordered mine on the 6th, still not yet but its only a little over a week


----------



## KQ6AR (Dec 14, 2008)

I Don't have mine yet either. I'm sure Josh isn't buying his family's x-mas gifts with our money.
No worries


----------



## kevantheman35 (Dec 14, 2008)

i imagine its probably a company shipping them out?


----------



## HermanniChris (Dec 19, 2008)

Has anyone heard any updates on getting our calendars? Not sure if I missed something....


----------



## Josh (Dec 20, 2008)

josh said:


> They are on their way. We had some pretty major issues with the printer and getting the right cover image. I am extremely sorry for the delay. ;-/ It was a series of setbacks that were beyond our control.


----------



## pebbles mom (Dec 23, 2008)

any estimated shipping date?


----------



## Josh (Dec 23, 2008)

people should be receiving them any time now


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update Josh.


----------



## KQ6AR (Jan 8, 2009)

Has anyone gotten theirs yet, I haven't received mine.
Dan


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I recieved mine last week.


----------

